# ¿ Cómo crear un bass reflex (4 x 15") ? Electrovoice mtl4



## oJos_19 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola amigos Quiero construir un par de cajas para graves que sean de 4x 15 una vez dentro de los foros encontre una imagen de uno que tenia 4 de 18 o de 21 no lo recuerdo bien y lo estube buscando pero no lo encontre 

Quisiera ver si tienen alguna medida que pueda seguir o alguna sugerencia en cuanto a estos (los constroyo principalmente para ahorrar espacio)

Espero que sepan a que tipo de bafle me refiero 


De antemano gracias!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

haz simplemente las medidas para uno,o buscalas para uno de 15" y luego lo haces para 4.

simplemente seria como hacer 4 cajas separadas.pero luego las juntas.

no te puedo decir ninguna puesto que no estoy muy puesto en esto de las cajas que rondan por aqui.pero seguro que encuentras alguna


----------



## oJos_19 (Jul 13, 2009)

Si pero el problema es que no quiero hacer como una scooper o algo asi 

lo que yo quiero hacer es un modelo en el cual  es una sola caja no tan grande que tiene las 4 bocinas dirigiendose a los 4 lados del cajon , y   estan selladas, la unica salida es en cada esquina hay un tubo que viene desde el fondo de la misma


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

aver,si puedes pon un dibujo que no entiendo exactamente como lo quieres.


----------



## oJos_19 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mira es algo asi  quedo un pococ feo pero lo hice en paint


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

lo de las esquinas serian las salidas?
y el altavoz donde iria? en el centro se supone no?


----------



## oJos_19 (Jul 14, 2009)

los 4 rectangulos grises son los 4 imanes de las bocinas que estan dirigidas a los 4 lados , y las unicas salidas de aire son los 4 cuadrados negros de las esquinas


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

osea que cada altavoz mira hacia cada lado no?
y por la parte delantera van las salidas de aire

es eso lo que dices ?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 15, 2009)

Creo que buscas el diseño de la Electrovoice MTL4

Intenté buscar los planos pero no encontré (me faltó esmero), si tu buscas por la web seguro las encontraras!


----------



## oJos_19 (Jul 15, 2009)

EXacto! eso es lo q estaba buscando   el unico porblema es que me parece que ese es pàra 18" y yo quiero para 15"


pero gracias hare hasta lo imposible para encontrar los planos  gracias por el nombre y la imagen Yoangel Lazaro!


----------



## oJos_19 (Jul 15, 2009)

Bueno pues busque por un rato y segun dice esto no es mtl4, solo mt 4 y solo tendre que hacer una regla de 3 en ciertas partes del cajon para adapatarlo a 15", porq como ya habia dicho es para 18" bueno aqui les dejo los planos para ver si a alguien les sirven 


Oigan y una ultima pregunta como suenan!?!? son una buena opcion en cuanto al ahorro de espacio?



grAcias!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

pues yo creo que cada uno con su caja sonara mas que todos en una,porque asi el sonido proviene de un solo sitio mientras el otro proviene de 4 lados.

Es mi opinion,pero yo no he oido como suena de ninguna de las 2 formas.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 15, 2009)

Pues me han dicho que esa caja es un desperdicio de parlantes y SPL, mejor construye cuatro cajas sencillas o dos cajas dobles, porque aqui ahoras espacio pero pierdes eficiencia.

Saludos.


----------



## slewrate (Jul 22, 2009)

Que tal, hace rato que no sabia de los MT4, segun tengo entendido la L es de low, dado que estos sistemas de electrovoice venian en dos cajones, uno para graves (que es el que ubican la mayoría con los 4 woofer de 18) y uno para medio-agudo donde igualmente venían una buena cantidad de drivers (16). Fueron descontinuados, coincido que la única ventaja era el ahorro de espacio, lo que no le quita lo original y revolucionario al diseño. Yo si los he oido, dan una patada brutal por que se concentra la potencia de los 4 drivers, pero sólo para moverlos es un problema pesan como 100kg cada cajon. Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2009)

Se supone que en realidad es un gran cajón Reflex.  Se ve interesante para aplicaciones en lugares cerrados, pero realmente sonará bien? Nunca los escuche.

Imaginen que cada woofer es de 1000W. Y la caja con arreglo, presenta 4 Ohms (Suponiendo cada woofer co impendancia nominal de 4Ohms).

Mucho SPL en un solo punto.

Aunque por los imanes de la foto, esos woofers no se bancan mas de 350W.

Saludos.


----------



## oJos_19 (Jul 22, 2009)

mmmm pues hay que seguir esperando a ver si alguien los ha escuchado para que nos de su opinion o esperar a que yo los arme y ya depues les cuento ! jaja



saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 25, 2009)

Pues una vez una amplificación trajo 6 cajas de estas, 3 por lado y sonaban bien, pero sinceramente creo que seria mejor armar bajos dobles si quieres ahorrar espacio, como dijeron mas arriba ahorras espacio pero te ganas una caja bien pesada, digo que se pierde eficiencia porque con 2 cajas dobles o 4 sencillas puedes jugar con la ubicacion de las cajas para lograr mayor sensacion de spl.

Porque no armarte la mtl2, es doble y guarda el mismo principio, suena muy bien y de estas si estan los planos por internet.

Saludos.

PD: googleando me encontre con esto, gente que ha tenido y/o escuchado los mtl4, no spam  

http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/showthread.php?t=6091


----------



## oJos_19 (Jul 26, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM pues sigo insistiendo que hare la mtl4 y aparte es para 15", y si es por el peso aun estoy joven jaja y tengo a mis ayudantes 

De todos modos gracias por las sugerencias y no estaria mal ponerle llantitas en la parte trasera para cargar menos



Gracias Oscar Monsalvo!


----------



## alponcho (Jul 31, 2009)

Yo trabaje un tiempo con un parcito de estas cosas, el bajo en efecto es profundo y bastante nitido, pero, la verdad ahora trabajo con cuatro ab36 y siento mejores resultados, cuestion de gustos, eso si lo imprecionante nadie se lo quita al MTL4, aca les dicen pata de elefante (no se por que)


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 31, 2009)

Si les parece impresionante una caja de 4 parlantes, que tal una de 8.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 1, 2009)

Se agradecerían especificaciones de la caja en la foto que posteastes Oscar.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 1, 2009)

Esa foto me la encontre googleando, asi que no tengo especificaciones tecnicas de la caja.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 8, 2009)

Ha de ser un cajón de esos "exoticos" para audiocar.

Hace mucho ví una instalación audiocar con woofers Peavey Black Widow de 12". No era la gran cosa en graves pero sonaba de 10.

Saludos.


----------



## odar omane le (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola les saluda "el que soy" y al igual que "ojos-19" tengo la intencion de fabricar un MT4 pero para altavoces de 18" alguien tiene los planos que indiquen las medidas del interior, ya que por lo poco que se tienen un compartimente por dentro como un subgabinete en la parte tracera. Espero respuesta



ojos_19 dijo:


> bueno pues busque por un rato y segun dice esto no  es mtl4, solo mt 4 y solo tendre que hacer una regla de 3 en ciertas  partes del cajon para adapatarlo a 15", porq como ya habia dicho es para  18" bueno aqui les dejo los planos para ver si a alguien les sirven
> 
> 
> oigan y una ultima pregunta como suenan!?!? Son una buena opcion en  cuanto al ahorro de espacio?
> ...



saludos " ojos-19" te saluda "el que soy" el mt4, efectivamente tiene un  bajo profundo, ya los escuche, vi tu plano del mt4 que publicaste, tal  vez tengas el completo del plano; las medidas del interior, por lo poco  que se este diseÑo tiene un compartimento interno en la parte tracera.     Espero respuesta


----------



## alfonsohp (Feb 12, 2011)

Yo acabo de comprar 2 mt4  echizos me las dieron varatas, les meti 4 kilomax de 1000 las he trabajado una sola vez en una cancha de fotboll y me gusto el bajeo, meti 2 mt 4 con 4 medios aereos de 12 pulgadas, lo unico que no me gustó es que las tablas de la parte trasera vibran mucho que hago ya que no puedo meter un refuerzo por la parte interna del cajón solo por fuera.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 12, 2011)

alfonsohp dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar 2 mt4  echizos me las dieron varatas, les meti 4 kilomax de 1000 las he trabajado una sola vez en una cancha de fotboll y me gusto el bajeo, meti 2 mt 4 con 4 medios aereos de 12 pulgadas, lo unico que no me gustó es que las tablas de la parte trasera vibran mucho que hago ya que no puedo meter un refuerzo por la parte interna del cajón solo por fuera.



Que tal unas fotos compatriota, ha de estar pesada la caja con con esos Eminence Kilomax


----------



## Dano (Feb 13, 2011)

alfonsohp dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar 2 mt4  echizos me las dieron varatas, les meti 4 kilomax de 1000 las he trabajado una sola vez en una cancha de fotboll y me gusto el bajeo, meti 2 mt 4 con 4 medios aereos de 12 pulgadas, lo unico que no me gustó es que las tablas de la parte trasera vibran mucho que hago ya que no puedo meter un refuerzo por la parte interna del cajón solo por fuera.



Por algo te las dieron baratas. , cuando las cajas vibran es porque están anunciando su final.
Se le pueden agregar refuerzos externos pero es simplemente un parche.


----------



## detrakx (Feb 15, 2011)

Buenas yo no escuche nunca las MT4, 
si el MTL2 el MTL1.
Nunca me gusto el sonido de esas cajas, bajos potentes pero gomosos, con poca definicion. 
Desde mi punto de vista son satisfactorios solo para aire libre, o recintos con acustica.
Lo que si les puedo decir es que EV tiene unos transductores de primera, pero los diseños no eran optimos.
Hacer un Bass Reflex o Dipolo con 2 parlantes seria buena alternativa.
http://paws.kettering.edu/~drussell/Demos/rad2/mdq.html

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 16, 2011)

Yo siempre use Electro Voice cuando estaba mas metido en audio profesional, son transductores excelentes por donde se mire, ademas de la ventaja que todos los parametros t/s que te dan son reales, lamentablemente en argentina se dejaron de fabricar por que se afanaban todo en la fabrica, ahora importados salen una fortuna, pero todavia se consiguen buenos transductores usados, como te recomienda todo el mundo, yo no haria la MT4, es un desperdicio de transductrores y un diseño complicado, cuatro bass reflex te van a dar mucho mas spl, ademas de que la MT4 y MTL2 son para woofers de 18`` no podes hacer regla de 3 simple y poner asi nomas los de 15`` tenes que calcular todo desde 0 si queres que quede bien, y no es un diseño facil de calcular e implementar. Es mi recomendaciòn, saludos

Juan


----------



## detrakx (Feb 16, 2011)

Juan si se siguen fabricando los EV, aunque no se llaman mas asi. Hay una fabrica que se llama VMR, y si entras en la pagina te vas a dar cuenta que la matriceria de las campanas son las mismas. Por otro lado en el post sobre Lea hay un señor que trabajaba para lea con mucha experiencia en el tema. Y creo que el hace las bobinas para los VMR. 
http://www.sonolink.com.ar/parlantesvmr.htm


Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 16, 2011)

detrakx dijo:


> Juan si se siguen fabricando los EV, aunque no se llaman mas asi. Hay una fabrica que se llama VMR, y si entras en la pagina te vas a dar cuenta que la matriceria de las campanas son las mismas. Por otro lado en el post sobre Lea hay un señor que trabajaba para lea con mucha experiencia en el tema. Y creo que el hace las bobinas para los VMR.
> http://www.sonolink.com.ar/parlantesvmr.htm
> 
> 
> Saludos.



mmm te puedo asegura que hasta la campana es muy distinta (por lo menos los que he tenido) la bobina es de alambre esmaltado de sección redonda y no cuadrada como en un EV original y el cono se fabrica acá y no un USA, antes solo se fabricaban unas piezas en argentina pero la bobina y el cono se importaba. VRM es una copia (no muy fiel) a un EV, aprovechando la antigua fabrica. Pero casi todo es distinto, hasta los parámetros T/S, por eso al usarlos de reemplazo no suenan como deberían.


----------



## alfonsohp (Feb 22, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Que tal unas fotos compatriota, ha de estar pesada la caja con con esos Eminence Kilomax



Hola que tal, Tacatomo; el diseño es el mismo que esta en las fotos de lo cual como me dicen les puse un refuerzo en la parte trasera del cajón le puse un cuadrado de metal, platique con un carpintero me dijo que mejor seria dos reilos gruesos pegado en la parte trasera de la caja con unos tornillos que pasen la tabla del cajon el carpintero me comento que seria lo mejor.

Ahorita las voy a calar el proximo domingo con el refuerzo cuadrado de metal haber que tal funcionan y si no le cambio a los rehilos de madera mas gruesa y si pesan mucho pero vale la pena ohirlas.

Saludos a todos... yo he visto cajones con 4 bocinas de 15" pero en forma de diamante, donde las bocinas van hacia los lados caso contrario a las MT4, un amigo vende un par de diamantes para 4 bocinas de 15" pero estas bocinas deben de ser de buana calidad y potencia para tener buena respuesta de bajeo; no se si quieren le pregunto las medidas y el diseño.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 22, 2011)

alfonsohp dijo:


> Hola que tal, Tacatomo; el diseño es el mismo que esta en las fotos de lo cual como me dicen les puse un refuerzo en la parte trasera del cajón le puse un cuadrado de metal, platique con un carpintero me dijo que mejor seria dos reilos gruesos pegado en la parte trasera de la caja con unos tornillos que pasen la tabla del cajon el carpintero me comento que seria lo mejor.
> 
> Ahorita las voy a calar el proximo domingo con el refuerzo cuadrado de metal haber que tal funcionan y si no le cambio a los rehilos de madera mas gruesa y si pesan mucho pero vale la pena ohirlas.
> 
> Saludos a todos... yo he visto cajones con 4 bocinas de 15" pero en forma de diamante, donde las bocinas van hacia los lados caso contrario a las MT4, un amigo vende un par de diamantes para 4 bocinas de 15" pero estas bocinas deben de ser de buana calidad y potencia para tener buena respuesta de bajeo; no se si quieren le pregunto las medidas y el diseño.




Unas fotos y medidas de las cajas que comentas sería una ayuda... Pero, Es más eficiente tener 4 de 15" en cajones individuales por que así se aprovecha cada altavoz con una caja a la medida... 

Saludos!


----------

